# Ordering From Derma-Redi



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Derma-Redi

*I always say to support your own before going elsewhere. I prefer mom and pop businesses over chain stores and the same goes for restaurants. Using this same line of reasoning, why wouldn't I do the same when it comes to this community?
*
Derma-Redi's products are products I need. Hydrocortisone is necessary in Alabama as we have our fair share of bugs. More than our fair share. As a matter of fact, I wish we could redistribute these critters a little more evenly. Between them and the various plants that irritate the skin, hydrocortisone is a need.

I also need a supply of triple antibiotic, as I always find a way to break the skin. My ability to leave a blood trail amazes me and others alike. I guess I am just not blessed with gracefulness.

Oh, and there is one more thing that I like about Derma-Redi's products. Rather than being packaged in tubes, they come on boxes of packets. No lids to lose or openings to get contaminated. *As a bonus, hippies will view the additional packaging as a direct threat to the environment. When they pipe up, punch them in their monkey faces! * :lol:

Just figured I'd toss this out there. Derma isn't here to peddle his wares; he is a member in good standing. Why not support our own?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Here's a question, does he ship to Canada? (Ontario)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I just tried to order a case of Lubricating Jelly but he was out. Damnit!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I just tried to order a case of Lubricating Jelly but he was out. Damnit!


Why were you wanting to order....er, never mind. I do _not_ want to know. :shock:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> Why were you wanting to order....er, never mind. I do _not_ want to know. :shock:


Denton, you are so delicate  hehe


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I just tried to order a case of Lubricating Jelly but he was out. Damnit!


A case? You only order enough for an evening at a time?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> A case? You only order enough for an evening at a time?


Just In Time Inventory Control here at Slippy Lodge.


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

Let me just say Thank You very much to Denton for the kind words about my small but dedicated prepper business. When I say small I mean small. I am a one man show but I really do take it seriously. I deal mostly with wound care from creams and ointments to well put together first aid kits. I also have some very good insect repellents. These repellents are a bit different in the sense that you don't spray it on your skin like over the counter stuff, you actually treat your clothing (a dedicated pair of pants, shirt socks etc) that can withstand 6 launderings before needing another treatment, it can also last 6 weeks. (I have had several faith based missionaries use this when traveling abroad and they were pleased with it's effectiveness) In fact, the Department of Defense and the State Dept. uses this product. It's called "DURATION". (They don't buy it from me but they use it, I just happen to know the mfg. that's how I get it)
Anyways I really do appreciate this consideration and you will see if you visit my site (the link in my signature) you will see that I have a 100% Positive Feedback rating from all of my customers because I really do take care of them with quality products and fast free shipping (99% of the products I sell are made here in the USA) another thing very important to me (and you I'm sure). I prep myself as does my family, I like helping others prep because I know it is necessary. It's what led me to this forum. Learning from you folks on a host of excellent topics. There are many good people here and smart too! 
People sharing their knowledge is a big part of what prepping is all about. I simply try to make it affordable because individuals and families deserve an actual good deal!! They are rare but they do exist!
Should anyone from this forum visit my site and make a purchase please let me know that by stating so in a note to me, I will throw something extra in your orders (wound care related but good and useful I promise) *and to TorntoGal* YES!! through my Ebaystore I do ship to Canada, I have many Canadian customers (you have lots of preppers up there)

In closing I am honored and thankful

Dean
DERMA-REDI


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

Slippy were you just being funny?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Derma-Redi said:


> Slippy were you just being funny?


When I went to your site, I noticed that the lubricating jelly was temporarily out of stock. But YES, I was just kidding about ordering a case! Nice site though, and I've always enjoyed your posts.

This is what your site showed regarding the lube jelly (see below in red)

One question, do I have to used gloved fingers when inserting into bodily orifices? Just askin';
_*

Temporarily out of stock*

Use: For lubrication to provide easy insertion of catheters, endoscopes, or gloved fingers into bodily orifices.
Water Soluble and Bacteriostatic 
_
____


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

LOL gloves are a good idea IMO FIRST AID items in woundcare1dermaredi store on eBay! this site however deal with the non orifice stuff LOL


----------

